# Pcsx2 persona 3 fes save editor?



## ComicMaster148 (Apr 26, 2019)

Is there a persona 3 fes pcsx2 save editor?, ive hit a road block in the game.


----------



## Lucky Cross (May 18, 2019)

ComicMaster148 said:


> Is there a persona 3 fes pcsx2 save editor?, ive hit a road block in the game.


You don't need a save editor. Use my .pnach file instead (NTSC-U).
Link: http://www.mediafire.com/file/xbfc66dkvc7dnox
(Put it in the cheats folder of PCSX2, enable cheats from the PCSX2 menu, and remove the "//" from the cheats you want.)

Here's some SMT/Persona videos of mine, if you're interested:

(Tons of cheats, too.) Edit: Check the playlist in the description.


----------



## Something whatever (May 30, 2019)

Lucky Cross said:


> You don't need a save editor. Use my .pnach file instead (NTSC-U).
> Link: http://www.mediafire.com/file/xbfc66dkvc7dnox
> (Put it in the cheats folder of PCSX2, enable cheats from the PCSX2 menu, and remove the "//" from the cheats you want.)
> 
> ...



thanks


----------



## Megatenfan (Sep 9, 2020)

When I activate the appearance change for the summer school uniforms, the costumes are turned to the swimsuits. Do the summer uniform codes work? If so, what's the issue?


----------

